# MySQL - Relationen mit phpMyAdmin



## unrealzero_php (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Wie kann ich bei meiner MySQL-DB Relationen erstellen? Habe beispielsweise folgendes Schema:

tbl_user 
ID
name
vorname
land_id
tbl_land

ID
land

Nun möchte ich eine Relation zwischen land_id (tbl_user) zu ID (tbl_land) erzeugen. Wie kann ich dies in MySQL bewerkstelligen. Gibt es für so etwas ein geeignetes Tool, bzw. ist es mit phpMyAdmin möglich?


----------



## katosan (14. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wenn du Fremdschlüssel meinst, dann  müssen die Tabellen innoDB (PHP >4.2 )sein - unter Optionen in Phpmyadmin

das Feld tbl_land muss ein Index gelegt werden und dann gibt es über dem Indexkasten einen link Beziehungen

gruß

kato


----------

